
Not Just Big Brother, but Lots of Little Brothers Too (2004) - dredmorbius
http://www.j-bradford-delong.net/movable_type/2004_archives/000843.html
======
dredmorbius
The big-data / surveillance thing ... has been going on for a while.

And scale (and costs) matter.

